# uninstalling ca etrust antivirus



## chadixine (Jul 24, 2006)

i have ca etrust antivirus version 7.0 139 installed on my pc and everytime i go to control panel to remove the progam it tells me im missing file called uninst.isu .... so i can't remove it...how can i remove this program without that file or how can i get that file .. thanks


----------



## BBF2530 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi chadixine. Try to *reinstall* the software using the original disc you used to do the first installation. This will usually repair/replace the missing files. Then you should be able to uninstall the program.
If you do not have the disc, try the Computer Associates website. They should have some sort of uninstall program/tips that may help you.
Good luck, and let us know if you succeed.


----------

